# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  ?Larva?

## João Pereira

Boas!! 

Tenho no meu aquario uma coisa aqualquer,parecida co uma pequena larva, que vive dentro de um pequeno tubo da rocha... 
Aqui esta uma foto(desculpem a qualidade): 


O que falo é aquela cena redonda por baixo da alga vermelha... 
Reparo que agora tem deitado uma especie de teia, e infelizmente o meu sarcophyton fica todo pegado áquilo... 

Obrigado 

abraços 
joao

João...Agradeço que edites esta foto e a coloques de novo mais pequena

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Larva que está dentro de um tubo calcario agarrado ás rochas contruido por ela ?Eu tenho uma praga delas e quando deitam as teias para apanhar comida,as teias envolvem oa corais que estejam perto e estes retraiem-se.Algem sabe como livramos delas?
Eu já arranquei algumas com uma tenaz.

----------


## João Pereira

Sim,é dentro dum tubo que ele esta...

Na foto, ate se consegue ver alguma dessa teia, com um ar acastanhado...

Não gosto nada de ver aquilo a cobrir o sarco

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Tanto quanto a minha pouca experiencia me diz, e porque tb tenho um ser desses no meu aquario isso parece-me um tubo-worm. Eles geralmente deitam uns tentaculos e constroem um casulo ou tubo com o areao ou qq outra coisa que consigam agarrar.
Tanto quanto sei nao sao prejudiciais mas sim muito incomodos pois a teia suja o aquario. eles sao na verdade filtradores e a solucao e mesmo ir arrancando alguns ou arrancando as teias pois eles usam-nas para agarrar a comida que digerem mais tarde.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas
Isso não faz nem fará qualquer mal ao teu aquario. Deixa estar que até ajudam a embelezar o aquario, tenho alguns desses e uns até sao verdes flurescentes, muito bonitos.
Não te preocupes, tem 0% de perigo.
Comprimentos

----------

